# Cocoa Butter as a facial moisturizer??



## jen19

Does anyone have any thoughts or facts about using cocoa butter on the face? Is it a pore clogger? I have normal skin. And I mean pure cocoa butter, not a lotion with cocoa butter as an ingredient!

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## cottoncandy

i think a lot of african american people use it as a moistuirizer because they tend to have dry skin. im not sure about using it on your face though as it could be too heavy.


----------



## wondatwins2

I've never tried it as a facial moisturizer and probably won't. I'm an african american woman who has oily skin and it would just add to having even more clogged pores. Yet it has a great smell and I recommend it to anyone who has dry skin!


----------



## KathrynNicole

My face would totally disown me if I ever used anything other than a facial moisturizer or Cortaid.


----------



## Nolee

i think it's a bit heavy for the face skin, don't know..


----------



## patsluv

It doesn't bother me much but I feel it just sits on my skin, thick and doesn't sink in well.


----------



## claudia

i am ablack girl with a dry skin.

i do that espacially in winter or if i feel my skin really dry. i rub a small amount and apply on my face. i wear alone or with a lotion.


----------



## JustMeNMySkin

And does it cause breakouts?


----------



## claudia

not supposed to. i use queen helen or palmers cocoa butter. my bf has a very sensitive skin and use them both without problem.


----------



## monniej

i'd avoid using it on your face if you're prone to acne or breakouts. better safe than sorry!


----------



## claudia

those i use can go on the face. the first ingredient is water, so i know it wont be to rich.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

i dont think i would use it on your face

when i had my tattoo done i used that on it and it made me get mild acne around the site of my tatto which is somewhere i have never had a problem with acnee, so i cant imagine putting it on my face where i allready have acne problems


----------



## han

i knew a guy who used it after he shaved and his skin was smooth and soft.. doesnt hurt to try i guess you wont really know untill you do.


----------



## Aprill

It just depends on what your skin can tolerate


----------



## Tiffanista

I have used it for body moisturizer, but not for the face. will it be a bit too thick?


----------



## Beyonce

I would not use it daily on my face. cocoa butter can burn the skin. So i dont recommend unless for scars or bruises.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## dakers

Cocoa Butter (100% pure) is a great moisturizer for your face. Oil is actually good for your face. It's the harsh cleansers that do the damage. I rub a combination of Castor and Sesame oil on my face every night. I wash it off in the morning with a mild cleanser. During the day I use a lotion with spf. I have rarely had a break-out since I started this routine and my skin is super sensitive. :laughing:


----------



## mebs786

I have not used it personally, but my mate uses this as she has very dry skin and Cocoa Butter is the only thing that keeps her skin from drying out..


----------



## divadoll

I would stay away from cocoa butter for your face unless your face is REALLY dry. It is very high on the skin clogging scale so why risk getting pimples for this when there are butters that are less clogging.


----------



## reesesilverstar

I don't like it. We used it when I was younger and it felt like the sun was only 5 miles away.


----------



## ChittyChatJune

I wouldn't do it. I tried cocoa butter alone and shea butter alone before. Two words....pizza face. I knew better. I can't use any moisturizer w/ either one of those ingredients. That's just me. I have normal combination type skin with no acne issues. Try at your own risk.


----------



## Iris Weaver

Hi Jennifer,

Cocoa butter could clog your pores because it contains an extremely small molecular structure. Although cocoa butter may not be effective in eliminating wrinkles and lines, it is still popular among people because of its reasonable price, soft texture and sweet fragrance. It is always used by people with dry skin. So you may also find it helpful as a facial moisturizer too.

Iris


----------



## courtwatch

Thanks for your advice

I came across this web page and think it very useful for those who has dry skin.

I have tried it as well and worked perfectly fine.

Acne Sensitive Skin


----------



## miszjeana

I used cocoa butter on my face, along with other women in my family. I am Puerto Rican and Sicilian so my skin isn't dry but I use it more for keeping away some dryness as well as clearing up blemishes and uneven tone or marks. I find it works wonderfully and haven't had complaints from others I know who do this. I shower and use my Clarisonic Mia 2 with a facial cleanser and then after I put on the cocoa butter. Hope this helps!


----------



## amandagreen

Cocoa butter doesn't moisturize, it seals in moisture - natural moisture from your skin. So when you drink water it prevents it from all evaporating through your pores!

Most of the body's sweat glands are found on the head, face, neck and back and so we lose the most moisture through the face. Cocoa butter is great to use at night. Just take a small amount, rub it inbetween the palms until its warm and then rub it on the face after you have moisturized. Its GREAT for lips during the day and keeps them really soft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peachybeech

Okay, so I created an account JUST to answer this thread - that's how much I believe in and/or rave about Cocoa Butter as a facial moisturizer!

For a little perspective: I am 18 years old with extremely oily, very pale skin that is mildly sensitive and prone to break-outs. I have light acne (little bumps concentrated on my forehead and chin at the moment) but most products that are said to be "very harsh" do not even FAZE my skin or make me dry out.

I typically use my Clarisonic Mia 2 every night, but a sunburn left my skin vulnerable so I tried out a new routine temporarily; in a pinch, I grabbed some* Queen Hellen's Cocoa Butter* from my closet, put it on my face, and hoped for the best overnight. I woke with AMAZINGLY SOFT AND SMOOTH skin! The texture was incredible, and I (surprisingly) was NOT oily! And even though I've only been using it for a few nights, I think it is improving my skin evenness and acne!

This is what I've been doing if anyone is interested:

- Washing face with Clearasil's Rapid Action Daily Gel Wash

- Waiting 3-5 minutes to let that dry

- Applying generous amount of Cocoa Butter Lotion (at Walmart for $2-3!) to stay on overnight

When you wake up in the morning, wash your face to remove any excess CB and go on with your makeup - which, by the way, is going on BETTER because of the CB! It's worked like a charm, I highly recommend this routine!


----------



## DeSha

> Originally Posted by *miszjeana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used cocoa butter on my face, along with other women in my family. I am Puerto Rican and Sicilian so my skin isn't dry but I use it more for keeping away some dryness as well as clearing up blemishes and uneven tone or marks. I find it works wonderfully and haven't had complaints from others I know who do this. I shower and use my Clarisonic Mia 2 with a facial cleanser and then after I put on the cocoa butter. Hope this helps!


 ^^This!!!

I am an African American woman that has oily skin. I use cocoa butter daily. Like Miszjeana said above, it works wonders with uneven tones and scars and marks. I too use my Mia 2 up to three- four times a week. I use black soap every day and in the evening I use cocoa butter as a night time moisturizer.


----------



## satojoko

Love black soap! Bought a massive chunk of it that I just cut big hunks off as needed.


----------



## Layla Marie

I have mildly oily skin on my face and have noticed that my body was getting a little dry lately. I started putting cocoa butter (hand and body) all over my body after I got out of the shower and once I was finished I used the remaining amount on my hands for my face. I was nervouse that I would break out since I have these large poors on my face, but I have not had anything pop up yet, Thank God. I think it might also be because I wash my face before prayer (I am Muslim and we pray 5 times a day). Usually it is just damponing my face with my fingertips and wiping it softly. I also do not wear any foundation (only eye makeup). Maybe the mix of putting on the lotion, but keeping it light and gradually having it come off during the day, finishing up the day with washing my face with apricot scrub and a face pad, has brought me to the balance of having very soft, moisturized skin. I would not reccommend it to anyone who does not "freshen up" their face druing the day because that may be too heavy to wear all day. Also, I have notived that the little spots that I have had from previous break outs are fading!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babyboomer

My face has been unusually dry this winter and I've tried several different moisturizers.... but the best has been Palmer's Coco Butter...I've been using it for several weeks (only at night...I use my regular moisturizer under make-up)  with no breakouts at all.. ..may not use it after the weather warms up...but for now it's doing a great job....


----------

